# Should I give my old rat things to a rescue?



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Sadly, my last rats were pts last night, so I'm looking for a good home for their rat things. I was thinking of giving them to a rescue centre, so that in their death, other rats will benefit from a safe haven at a rescue centre. Would they be welcomed? What sort of things would they take, eg bedding, cage, igloo? How do I clean them sufficiently?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I think a rescue would be very greatfull for your old rat stuff. I would sort through it all and maybe chuck any chewed stuff..

So sorry to hear about your rats **hugs***


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im sure a rat rescue would be more than pleased to recieve them, what a kind thought, Im sorry your last baby has gone to the bridge.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks. they were so good, never chewed a thing. the cage looks brand new and its 2 years old.  and so do many of the plastic things, like sputnik and igloo, they look new too. I'm thinking not hammocks or fabric cos its difficult to wash all germs out. 

Should I use washing up liquid to clean the cage and plastic items? Or disinfectant?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Should I use washing up liquid to clean the cage and plastic items? Or disinfectant?


I would use something like milton or a mild disinfectant


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a really great idea  Even if the rescue can't use them they might be able to sell them on to make some funds to help the rescued rats  I agree with petitepuppet, use a mild disinfectant or milton. I use milton for my mice toys when they are sick and it doesn't affect them so that might be the safest option.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im sorry about your babies  Its a lovely idea to give their things to a rescue, like others have said a mild disinfectant is best to clean everything. I use something like milton to clean my hammies things just the budget brand  xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> thanks. they were so good, never chewed a thing. the cage looks brand new and its 2 years old.  and so do many of the plastic things, like sputnik and igloo, they look new too. I'm thinking not hammocks or fabric cos its difficult to wash all germs out.
> 
> Should I use washing up liquid to clean the cage and plastic items? Or disinfectant?


If washed at a high temperature & dried in a hot tumble drier I don't see why hammocks & fabric can't be reused by rescue, every little helps


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> If washed at a high temperature & dried in a hot tumble drier I don't see why hammocks & fabric can't be reused by rescue, every little helps


Agreed! We sometimes get people donating blankets and towels at the vets. We have to be really careful about hygiene and infection control, but so long as they can go through the washing machine there is no risk 

So sorry to hear about your ratties


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks guys. will chuck in the decent hammocks too.


----------

